# Solved: Canon Imagerunner 2200 "Error TX Report"



## Bossard (Jan 3, 2009)

I am trying to send faxes on a Canon Imagerunner 2200 but it fails everytime. It sends a page to me titled "error tx report". It tells me the tx function was not completed. It doesn't show any code though. Does anyone know about these problems?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

TX simply means Send, so you have a send error. Have you check the telephone jack for service? Can you dial out using a regular phone on the fax line? Have you tried a new phone cable? Also has this unit ever worked for you for faxing or has this just happened, and if its just happened to error now then has anything changed?


----------



## Bossard (Jan 3, 2009)

I found out the line coming into the machine was disabled and have fixed the problem. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Welcome, glad you got it resolved.


----------

